# Found a baby pigeon in factory



## Newbie81 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi. 
A baby pigeon has fell out of its nest 40ft up in a welding factory where i work(Cheshire,UK). It is still white with a few yellow feather on it head and a few darker tail feathers. 
It is incredible loud in here and its unsafe to leave it be( owners had a hawk in not long ago to hunt them) Cant get to the nest to put it back. Was thinking of taking it home but need advice on the best thing to do. 
Many thanks


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of the baby? You can google on youtube "how to feed baby pigeon" and plenty of video's are available. If he is still very young, he will need to be kept warm on a heatpad or hotwaterbottle covered with a soft blanket. Best food to feed will be a handrearing formula for baby parrots and parakeets. But first, plse post a photo so that we can determine his age.


----------



## Newbie81 (Aug 13, 2019)

Update! I found a local wild animal shelter that have taken him in  They told me that he looks ok n just need a bit of food. Thanks for the reply n help.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Newbie81 said:


> Update! I found a local wild animal shelter that have taken him in  They told me that he looks ok n just need a bit of food. Thanks for the reply n help.


That's great news, thank you for helping him.

Could you please share the details of the shelter so we could provide them the next time someone in the area needs help?


----------



## Newbie81 (Aug 13, 2019)

Of course sorry  
The British Wildlife Rescue Centre in Stafford. They have just opened a brand new centre, they are a non profit charity and were very helpful and happy to help 
https://m.facebook.com/thebwrc/


----------

